# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Τι είδος τροφής να δώσω στο κοκατίλ μου???

## Anastasiatrela

Παιδια γεια σας ξανα.Τελικα βρήκα κοκατιλακι να πάρω και ειναι πολυ μικρό.Αυτη η κοπέλα που θα μου το δωσει που έχει πει ότι τα 2 πρωτα αυγα γεννηθηκαν μόλις χτές και ειμαι κατενθουσιασμένει γιατι αν όλα πάνε καλα θα το έχω σε ενα με ενάμιση μήνα αλλα δέν ξέρω τι τροφη να του δώσω,κρέμα ή 
σποράκια και αν πρεπει να του δώσω κρέμα πως και πότε να του τη δίνω????Ευχαριστω πολύ προκαταβολικά,
Αναστασία :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:

----------


## Chrisman

Στον έναν μήνα θα έχει απογαλακτιστεί. Αν όχι πλήρως θα είναι τότε στη διαδικασία απογαλάκτισης. Θα τρώει σίγουρα σποράκια απλά θα το ταΐζουν και οι γονείς του λίγο...

----------


## vicky_ath

Τα κοκατίλ δεν απογαλακτίζονται στον 1 μήνα... θέλουν τουλάχιστον 45 μέρες στην χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων για να απογαλακτιστούν πλήρως!
Στον ένα μήνα το πουλάκι θα έχεις μόλις βγει από τη φωλιά και θα έχει αρχίσει να δοκιμάζει τροφές φρέσκιες, σποράκια, να πίνει νερό κτλ..

Εγώ Αναστασία επειδή έχω καταλάβει πως δεν έχεις εμπειρία θα έλεγα να αφήσεις το μικρό ως την στιγμή που θα τρώει εντελώς μόνο του και μετά να το παρεις!

----------


## Anastasiatrela

Φοβάμαι μην αυτη η κοπέλα το δώσει σε καποιον άλλο.Αν και νομίζω οτι θα τα καταφέρω εχω διαβασει τόσα πολά και φυσικα το forum με εχει βοήθήσει απίστευτα αλλα δεν μου απαντησατε να του δίνω κρέμα παραληλα με σποράκια ή μονο σποράκια?????
                                                                                                                      Φιλικα.

----------


## Chrisman

> Τα κοκατίλ δεν απογαλακτίζονται στον 1 μήνα... θέλουν τουλάχιστον 45 μέρες στην χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων για να απογαλακτιστούν πλήρως!
> Στον ένα μήνα το πουλάκι θα έχεις μόλις βγει από τη φωλιά και θα έχει αρχίσει να δοκιμάζει τροφές φρέσκιες, σποράκια, να πίνει νερό κτλ..
> 
> Εγώ Αναστασία επειδή έχω καταλάβει πως δεν έχεις εμπειρία θα έλεγα να αφήσεις το μικρό ως την στιγμή που θα τρώει εντελώς μόνο του και μετά να το παρεις!


Ναι σωστά έχεις δίκιο....δεν υπολόγισα σωστά τις μέρες!!!!!  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> Αν και νομίζω οτι θα τα καταφέρω εχω διαβασει τόσα πολά και φυσικα το forum με εχει βοήθήσει απίστευτα αλλα δεν μου απαντησατε να του δίνω κρέμα παραληλα με σποράκια ή μονο σποράκια?????


Για να ρωτάς τι πρέπει να τρώει ένας νεοσσός 30 ημερών μάλλον δεν έχεις διαβάσει και τόσα πολλά................................

----------


## moutro

Να δώσεις κάπια χρήματα στη κοπέλα για να κλείσεις το πουλί και να το πάρεις όταν πάει 60 ημερων περίπου, που θα είναι σίγουρα έτοιμο!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Αναστασια αναλογα ποσο ημερων θα ειναι το πουλι οταν το παρεις.Και καλυτερα να το παρεις απογαλακτισμενο.
Εχει στα πετ σοπς ειδικες τροφες για κοκατιλ(εχω φωτογραφια απ'εξω) οποτε μην αγχωνεσαι γι'αυτο.Μετα καποια φρουτα και λαχανικα συμπληρωνουν την διατροφη του.
Κι αυγο μια φορα την βδομαδα.Παρτο εσυ κι εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## lagreco69

Απο 60 ημερων.. και να το παρεις Αναστασια λεω και εγω!! να ειναι απογαλακτισμενο πληρως. και ολα μια χαρα θα πανε!!

----------


## COMASCO

συμφωνω με τα παιδια...πρεπει να ειναι απογαλακτισμενο ΠΛΗΡΩΣ...60+ημερων

----------


## Anastasiatrela

ναι ρε παιδια δεν καταλαβατε η κοπελα θα μου το δωσει ότταν πάει 45 με 50 ημερών περίπου και μου λει οτι θα ειναι έτοιμο.Και για να απαντησω στη βίκη αν θέλει να ξέρει εχω δίβασει δύο βιβλια και πάω σε ενα πετσοπα που είναι φίλος και τον ρωτάω σχεδόν καθημερινα.Επήσεις κανενα αποτα βιβλια δεν λέι τιποτα τέτοιο και το ρωτάω και εγκυκλοπεδικα αλλα και για να το ξέρω για την κακια την ωρα που λέμε.
                                                                                                   Φιλικα,Αναστασια

----------


## douriakos

anastasa Ολα τα σχολια σου παραπεμπουν οτι δεν ξερεις απο παπαγαλους και οσο και να διαβασεις δεν θα μαθεις διαβαζοντας αλλα με την πειρα και εσυ αυτη δν την εχεις για αυτο και πιστευω οπως και ολοι εδω μεσα οτι δεν κανεις για ενα κοκατιλ 1,5 μηνων αφου σε τετοια ηλικια μπορει να προκυψουν πολλα προβληματα που εσυ αδυνατεις να τα λυσεις! το καλυτερο ειναι να παρεις ενα κοκατιλ νεαρο αλλα αρκετα μεγαλυτερο σε ηλικια απο αυτη των εναμιση μηνος για το καλο το δικο του!

----------


## moutro

> ναι ρε παιδια δεν καταλαβατε η κοπελα θα μου το δωσει ότταν πάει 45 με 50 ημερών περίπου και μου λει οτι θα ειναι έτοιμο.Και για να απαντησω στη βίκη αν θέλει να ξέρει εχω δίβασει δύο βιβλια και πάω σε ενα πετσοπα που είναι φίλος και τον ρωτάω σχεδόν καθημερινα.Επήσεις κανενα αποτα βιβλια δεν λέι τιποτα τέτοιο και το ρωτάω και εγκυκλοπεδικα αλλα και για να το ξέρω για την κακια την ωρα που λέμε.
> Φιλικα,Αναστασια


Η απάντηση δεν είναι προς τη Βίκυ μόνο αλλά προς όλους μας που πάντα με γνώμονα το καλο, εκφράζουμε αντιρρήσεις. Εσύ μιλάς για 45 ημερων, εμεις για 60, 15 μέρες είναι τεράστια διαφορα σε αυτήν την ηλικία!!! 

Δεν ξέρω ποια βιβλία διαβασες, δεν εχω διαβάσει ποτέ βιβλίο για παπαγάλους, όμως το βιβλίο αυτό δεν αναφερει πουθενά την αναπτυξη του νεοσσού? Η οτι οι παπαγάλοι δεν ζουν μόνο με σπόρια???? Δεν βλέπω αναφορά σε φρούτα, λαχανικά, αυγοτροφή ( που απο ότι ξέρω δίνουν απο αρκετά νωρίς), πρεβιοτικά κλπ.

Καμία απαντηση δεν ειναι επιθετική και μην νιώθεις την ανάγκη να αμυνθείς, κανείς μας δεν τα ξερει όλα και ποτέ δεν θα τα μάθει!!! Ομως για κάποιον άπειρο (οπως εγω πχ) ενα πουλάκι κλεισμένα 2 μηνων είναι το μικρότερο επιτρεπτό.

Και για να δεις οτι δεν το λέω μονο σε σενα, εδώ και 1 μήνα έχω κλείσει ενα πουλάκι, το έχω δει απο οταν ήταν 22 ημερων και ακομα δεν το εχω πάρει.... Είμαστε στις 56 μέρες δλδ, άρα θα το έχω την άλλη βδομαδα, ή οταν σταματήσει να ζητάει έστω και ενα ml κρέμα!!!

----------


## cockatiel

που μπορω να βρω κεχρι ????

----------

